# Suggestion: Bolt+ Remote control doesn't light up. It should light up!



## tymbo (Jul 17, 2009)

My Premiere's remote lights up in the dark. How can the Bolt+'s not?! Arghhhh.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

tymbo said:


> My Premiere's remote lights up in the dark. How can the Bolt+'s not?! Arghhhh.


Might not be what you want to hear but...
TiVo Slide Pro Remote | Roamio, BOLT, Mini


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

tymbo said:


> My Premiere's remote lights up in the dark. How can the Bolt+'s not?! Arghhhh.


the stock premiere remote does not light up you need the slide pro


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> the stock premiere remote does not light up you need the slide pro


My premiere remotes light up but the remote is clunky compared to peanut.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Sparky1234 said:


> My premiere remotes light up but the remote is clunky compared to peanut.


then you have either tivo glo or tivo slide pro which were never included in the box


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Must be TiVo glow but they came with the Premieres when I bought mine from TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> the stock premiere remote does not light up you need the slide pro


Per TiVo...

*TiVo Glo Premium Remote (black)*

Comes standard with TiVo Premiere XL and TiVo Premiere XL4

TiVo Remote Controls: TiVo Slide, TiVo Glo, Replacement Remotes - TiVo​


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Per TiVo...
> 
> *TiVo Glo Premium Remote (black)*
> 
> ...


but not the premiere 2 tuner version or bolt


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> but not the premiere 2 tuner version or bolt


My post explicitly quoted the text stating the Glo was included with the Premiere XL & XL4, and made no claims beyond that, primarily since it seemed sensible to assume the Glo wasn't included with other models since no other models were listed.

That said, I expect the Glo *was* included in the actual XL & XL4 boxes, contrary to this statement:



ajwees41 said:


> then you have either tivo glo or tivo slide pro which were never included in the box


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> My post explicitly quoted the text stating the Glo was included with the Premiere XL & XL4, and made no claims beyond that, primarily since it seemed sensible to assume the Glo wasn't included with other models since no other models were listed.
> 
> That said, I expect the Glo *was* included in the actual XL & XL4 boxes, contrary to this statement:
> 
> ​


The OP didn't state what model of Premiere they had


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> The OP didn't state what model of Premiere they had


Sure, but that has no bearing on the following statement, right?


ajwees41 said:


> the stock premiere remote does not light up you need the slide pro


And the above statement is factually incorrect for the XL & XL4 models, since the Glo *was* the stock remote for those models.


----------

